# Interesting Article about Paph seed germination Times



## gore42 (Oct 30, 2006)

I ran across this article while searching for a more comprehensive list of Paph pod development times. 

This article (from The Canadian Orchid Journal) proposes that there are three primary phases in pod development: 1) pod growth before fertilization 2) seed fertilization with little or no growth in the pod 3) post-fertilization pod growth phase.

According to the article, if you take measurements at a consistent interval, you can follow the development through these three phases, and as soon as the final growth phase stops, the seed should be harvested. 

Anyway, here's the link: http://www.chebucto.ns.ca/recreation/orchidcongress/Germination_in_Cyps.pdf

Hope some of you find this useful 

- Matthew


----------



## Gideon (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the link Matt


----------

